# Question on Shipping Sperm



## string_beats (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi everyone, Fedex is giving me hard time shipping sperm with dry ice. There is only one facility which accepts that and they are far away from my home, they want me to put dangerous good label and want me to drop the package way before they close (which increases the transit time). I am debating if I should send package as a regular mail avoid all this drama? Please advice how did you all work this part out?


----------

